
Are patent pools the solution to smartphone lawsuits? - vectorbunny
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/are-patent-pools-the-solution-to-smartphone-lawsuits/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
vectorbunny
A related and interesting talk given by Columbia Law School's Michael Heller:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n89Ec3DFtk>

------
chris_wot
Just applied Betteridge's Law of Headlines to this article.

